# CFL Comparing



## zihuatanejo (Dec 22, 2015)

hi guys,
i have 2 CFL's one of them is working very well in poor electricity area(my customer from IRAQ) anothe's ballast burns easily actually i have idea that burning one has better ballast, so i wonder what makes first sample workable?:




[/URL] resim gönder[/IMG] ////WORKING ONE///




[/URL] resim yülke[/IMG] ///BROKEN ONE///
Best Regards.


----------

